# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Imaginary land / destinations you want to reach while LD

## PercyLucid

Hi there lucids!

I think this can be fun and it might help us visualize our own goals in travel while lucid dreaming.

Even, some people might have the same destination and they might travel together (Lucid Dream Sharing)

I want to travel to the Library of Alexandria and explore it.  I'm inspired about this because I play Magic the Gathering and it's my favorite card. I own one and use it in all of my decks (I move it from one deck to another) I daydream a lot when I'm able to play it (specially if my friends take long turns... I look at it and daydream until my turn comes unless I'm playing with a control deck that forces me to focus more on the game)

This is my destination:



I decided this three days ago.  I was lucid yesterday and I was planning to go, however, it was my first REM so I did not have time.

How about you?

----------


## A dreamer168

Fantastica from the Neverending Story.

----------


## horsey101

Pandora from Avatar or maybe outer space (technically not fantasy but w/e)

----------


## SoupRobot

Realm of Mania from Oblivion.

----------


## ExoByte

Space. 

Simply space. It doesn't matter where. Nebulae, Planets, Asteroids, the moon, wreckage of long lost craft or just simply vast, endless space. 

It's a real place, but right now to truly experience it is only part of our imagination.

----------


## Ethereal

Mass Effect's universe, Warhammer's amazing cities, Minas Tirith...

----------


## sleepingsheep

Outer Space  :smiley:  and Atlantis would be interesting  ::o:  
as well would Wonderland!

----------


## suntok123

I have lots of places in my mind I want to go to! Pokemon World, Mariana's Trench, outer space, Underworld or Hades, Futuristic Earth, Nazca Desert of Peru, Earth's Core, Atlantis and more....

----------


## J.D.

Oooh I tried the Earth's core! Noisy! lol 
I'd love to visit an old royal court or something- probably get burnt at the stake when I whipped my phone out :L

----------


## EW09

A realistic place: 

Otherwise, some worlds from video games and such.

----------


## Supernova

Roger Dean tends to give one (or at least me) some neat ideas


*Spoiler* for _pics_: 
















some very dream-like landscapes.

also, check out page 2 of this thread, starting with Ladon's post:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...t=89182&page=1

----------


## Burke

> Otherwise, some worlds from video games and such.



Done in many non-lucids, but for me it would have to be some far away planet that has life on it much like ours.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I always want to go to the sea.  Under the sea, at the beach, in a boat.  I just autopilot to the sea.

----------


## Itachi

One time I was flipping through blogs on blogger.com and there was this picture of a amazing place. It was a one lane road surrounded by green bushes. I want to visit this place, lay down in the small bit of grass next to the road, and draw the clouds out the way i want.

----------


## TheEvilToaster

Me and a friend are trying to meet at the local cinema in our dreams. It's on top of a big shopping centre, and you have to go up a three story-tall set of escalators to get to it. Our plan is to set both escalators going down, and fight off zombies  ::D: 
Or just go see a film...
I've also always wanted to go to space and be weightless.

----------


## changed

> Realm of Mania from Oblivion.



Wow, I never thought of that.  (awesome game)

I want to go to Pandora.

----------


## Andra

Ancient Egypt,Greece and Rome
Atlantis,other planets,the future
Dubai  ::banana::

----------


## ultimatedood

the air temples from avatar (not pandorashit, real airbending monks)

----------


## fhgshfdg

I have difficulty describing exactly what I'd imagine as the perfect dreamscape though I feel I do have something sitting in the back of my mind just waiting to be dreamed. I promise you, Dreamviews, that when I do explore my perfect dreamscape, I will illustrate and describe it in detail to you. I know you'll appreciate more than anyone!

Some beautiful images there Supernova. Really a good interpretation of what I'd like to and what I hope to experience in my future dreams.

----------


## BobBlusoe

I'd say 
Myst Island from "Myst"
Gage Blackwood's Apartment from "The Journeyman Project 2: Buried in Time"
The Island of Mata Nui from the beginning years of LEGO's "BIONICLE"
Robin Masters' Estate from "Magnum, P.I."
And that one sky city from "FINAL FANTASY XII" (Don't remember what it is called)

----------


## Moto

Oh this thread is so difficult to answer...There are so many different places I would LOVE to visit in my dreams.  However, the places I need to induce an OBE and travel to to see the situation are higher in priority lol. However, lets focus on what I want  :smiley: .   There have been a couple places I have gone to in which I ended up on ancient ruins...on *another planet*  except their symbols were a lot tighter, and were glowing super cool.  Azaltaar(don't ask), to see the situation there, and travel back in time...I have a couple dreamscapes of mine that are uber cool, I can't really explain them, that I want to visit.  When I was a kid, I created this world in my daydreams, that I would visit every so often IRL(in my head), and I want to see how its developed, and what connections their are to other dimensions/side realities.  Center of the Sun(I devilishly want to know whats going on in there  :smiley:  ).  Some schools on the AP I want to go too.  I also want to travel to Andromeda galaxy, and check out the funky life over there what with all the varying energy pulses coming from the center  :smiley: .

----------

